
Ask HN: It the trend toward RISC permanent? - 1-6
Apple Silicon (TSMC), Intel, ARM Holdings, Windows on ARM... Is this a larger sustained trend? Will Data Centers move toward RISC?
======
runjake
Permanent is such a permanent word.

I think Microsoft will shift more to an ARM focus.

I think we'll see Intel start offering mass-market chips with ARM instructions
in them. IIRC, they are already an ARM licensee.

~~~
1-6
I think we'll pretty soon see computers with higher RAM requirements because
of reduced instructions. It's exciting though as Intel hasn't been able to
cross new barriers with CISC. RISC/ARM, RISC-V will one day help us to get
massive core counts.

~~~
byko3y
That's a misleading information, because ARM binaries are actually smaller
than similar x86 binaries. Here's a tcpdump example:

[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/254418/difference-b...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/254418/difference-
between-size-of-binaries-x86-64-vs-arm)

MIPS 32 bits -> 502.4K

ARM 32 bits -> 718K

Intel 32 bits (i386) -> 983K

Intel 64 bits (x86_64) -> 1.1M

------
tobylane
Intel's x86_64 and AMD's amd64 are RISC underneath. Does that make everything
in the mainstream RISC, just that most of it isn't exposed to the user?
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5806589/why-does-
intel-h...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5806589/why-does-intel-hide-
internal-risc-core-in-their-processors)

------
dyingkneepad
I don't think RISC vs CISC matters as much as people think it does. Process
technology, supply chain relationships, timing, market positioning and other
aspects are much much more important. There's a lot of space to put gates in
circuit these days.

